# DigiPets: Care to get your butt kicked?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My pet Zinthos is waiting to open a can of "booty stomp" in the arena. Come if you dare! :boxing:

-John N.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought I'd give it a try, but I've leveled Judith up too far to fight with you right now. Someone with a level closer to Zinthos' will have to take the challenge.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow! Level 38. I got some training to do before I can get to that level (currently at 25).

Edit: In my feeble attempts to level up quickly, poor poor zinthos has been KIA. Currently there is no medicine at the hospital to save his soul. 

I will resurrect him as soon as I can. Though my "horse" could enjoy company in the graveyard. 

-John N.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

oh, wow, there is no medicine, and no food either! I wonder where it all went. When I healed pandora earlier today, there were still quite a few meds there...and no one would have used the magic beans, would they?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Umm. I can't account for the food. But I'm guilty of wiping out the hospital meds including the magic beans. 

Got leveled up to around 35 with lots of healing in between bouts. :retard:

-John N.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

what level were you at before?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Zinthos went from level 25 to 35 in about an hour of intense training.

Hope no one needs any medicine! 

-John N.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

uh oh...zinthos is gone! He was still below you, just with no health... are you going to resurrect him?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Taking Zinthos through 10 levels in an hour is some pretty intensive training! For how much training you've put into Zinthos, it would be worth it to resurrect him.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Whoops! Zinthos is ressurrected and going back into training where he will learn the art of survival. 

1500 points to ressurrect, ain't too bad! 

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

And now he has that sweet little halo too.... Hahaha! 

Of course I shouldn't laugh because Ziggy wound up with the evil duds on through no doing of my own too....


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

was zinthos always green like that?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Zinthos was blue before. I just changed Judith to a kinda silvery blue color (I was trying for the artic fox look). Changing color is fun, I like Pandora's new look as well.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup it looks like we can change our Pet colors by using the color changing embryo shot for our adult pets. Kinda neat.

Awesome colors you guys chose! I might have to rethink my green color. I am too used to the old blue color I had. We'll see... 

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey that's cool that we can change the color now....

I changed Ziggy, thinking I was going to get black to match one of my real life horses, but it came out gray, so I was going to change it again to match my other horse, but now the color injections are all gone. I guess we all had too much fun there.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

hum, maybe we can convince those with the power to stock more, assuming they have control over that... or stockpile when they do come out! :heh:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

More color change should show up tomorrow when the store gets restocked. I know its sometime in the middle of the night but I'm never here to witness it. And I don't plan to EVER be here to witness it. :mrgreen: 

I know its completely silly, but I think Ziggy should be bright, punk pink to go with the studded color and attitude. Just the thought of it makes me giggle. [smilie=l:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

cs_gardener said:


> I know its completely silly, but I think Ziggy should be bright, punk pink to go with the studded color and attitude. Just the thought of it makes me giggle. [smilie=l:[/QUOTE]
> 
> LOL! Well someone went ahead and did just that, and it wasn't me...  Ziggy "Starpunk"?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It was my idea, but I didn't do that. I thought the store was still out of color change.:noidea: 

That is quite a styling look and just as good as I expected. Now all Ziggy needs is a spiked mane and tail . . .
:rofl:


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> It was my idea, but I didn't do that. I thought the store was still out of color change.:noidea:
> 
> That is quite a styling look and just as good as I expected. Now all Ziggy needs is a spiked mane and tail . . .
> :rofl:


now they need to add hair styling products to the market! that pink is rather shocking!

I wonder how often they restock the color stuff?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I really expected the color change to show up again today. Must be another chance thing as to whether or not it is restocked.

Oh, Zinthos is back to blue! I liked the green.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> Oh, Zinthos is back to blue! I liked the green.


so now we know who stock piled the color shots...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

EEK! Guilty as charged! LOL!

-John N.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What a change for Zinthos - is he a ninja? 

There is a little bit of color change back at the store, I wonder how long it'll last this time?


----------

